# Sojo's vs. Honest Kitchen?



## fredsmom (Jan 16, 2017)

So I've been thinking about slowly transitioning Fred to dehydrated food because he clearly doesn't like the "dry"/pellet-y texture of dry kibble, and it seems to be a much more nutritious option. I've heard lots of good things about the Honest Kitchen, especially for picky dogs, so I went to my local store today with the intention of picking up a box, but one of the people there strongly recommended a different brand of dehydrated raw - Sojo's? I've never heard of it but he said that the texture (it has small chunks of meat/veggies in it when soaked) might be more appealing to my picky dog than the oatmeal texture of THK, so I bought a bag to try. Has anyone here had experience with the Sojo's vs. Honest Kitchen brands? Thanks (I'm completely new to this, if you couldn't tell!).


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Get samples of THK, Sojo's and Grandma Lucy's and try each of them out. You can get small samples (1-2 meals) free or get the smallest box/bag for a reasonable price. 

I won't say they are more nutritious than kibble per se, it depends in the protein and fat content of each formula, but they can have some advantages like increasing water consumption or being easy to eat for a dog with bad teeth or a sensitive stomach. For a large dog, they can be quite expensive but for a small or medium dog the cost is similar to canned food.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

I personally don't like them for my dog as her poops were humongous on all of them. Sojos was by far the worst when it came to that problem. When my 6.5lb dog starts having poops the size that is pretty average for my friend's 30lb dogs, which is not normal for her, I have concerns about how much of that food is actually being used by her body.

That is just my experience and why I'm not a huge fan of these types of foods. Most are a bit too low in protein for my liking too. On another forum, I remember someone posting about how THK isn't actually nutritionally complete as they claim. I do not know if that's true. Wish I could remember the link to that thread!


----------



## fredsmom (Jan 16, 2017)

Shell said:


> Get samples of THK, Sojo's and Grandma Lucy's and try each of them out. You can get small samples (1-2 meals) free or get the smallest box/bag for a reasonable price.
> 
> I won't say they are more nutritious than kibble per se, it depends in the protein and fat content of each formula, but they can have some advantages like increasing water consumption or being easy to eat for a dog with bad teeth or a sensitive stomach. For a large dog, they can be quite expensive but for a small or medium dog the cost is similar to canned food.





MarieLovesChis said:


> I personally don't like them for my dog as her poops were humongous on all of them. Sojos was by far the worst when it came to that problem. When my 6.5lb dog starts having poops the size that is pretty average for my friend's 30lb dogs, which is not normal for her, I have concerns about how much of that food is actually being used by her body.
> 
> That is just my experience and why I'm not a huge fan of these types of foods. Most are a bit too low in protein for my liking too. On another forum, I remember someone posting about how THK isn't actually nutritionally complete as they claim. I do not know if that's true. Wish I could remember the link to that thread!


Thank you guys for your advice! I ordered samples of THK and Grandma Lucy's today. Fred tried Sojo's for the first time and LOVED it (licked his whole bowl clean), which is definitely an improvement from not touching his kibble. I'll see how his stomach takes it.


----------

